# US Cutter help! ASAP



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay so i finally got a response from them but i need more help and havent recieved another response from them and i need an answer asap so i hope you can help.
I have a CTN630.


Ken's response to my question was:
There is a lip on the front of the cutter that the material catches on sometimes, and this would cause it to fold or bend while cutting. Most just put a piece of vinyl over the lip, or electrical tape.

Do you have a Serial connection available on your computer to try instead of USB? Most have found that it is a more stable connection.
Ken Imes
Lead Technical Support
USCutter



First off, what does he mean by lip? I can't seem to figure this out even looking in the manual.

Second what do i do if i don't have serial connection?

Thanks!


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you tried the Serial connection? Is the material catching on the lip?


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

kenimes said:


> Have you tried the Serial connection? Is the material catching on the lip?


I said i don't have one.
What is the lip?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

What exactly is your question?


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> What exactly is your question?


Is there a way to have a more stable connection without a serial connection?

And...

Where is the lip, can't seem to understand where it is?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Go get a PCI serial I/O like this one. Brand New 2 Serial + 1 Parallel Port PCI Multi I/O Card - eBay (item 150239785912 end time Apr-30-08 06:56:41 PDT)

That should do the trick, how are you connected now, USB?


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Go get a PCI serial I/O like this one. Brand New 2 Serial + 1 Parallel Port PCI Multi I/O Card - eBay (item 150239785912 end time Apr-30-08 06:56:41 PDT)
> 
> That should do the trick, how are you connected now, USB?


Okay thank you, and yes i am connected usb.

Do you happen to know where the lip is? All i know is that its on the front of the cutter?

Thanks again!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

No I don't, sorry I don't own one of them. I have a refine series. 

Your cutter is working just quits communicating with your computer and you have to keep rebooting your computer?


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> No I don't, sorry I don't own one of them. I have a refine series.
> 
> Your cutter is working just quits communicating with your computer and you have to keep rebooting your computer?


well i have to cancel it when using signblazer since the status bar will go half way and won't connect. I unplug and plug in the usb and also turn on and off the cutter. 

Its pathetic how i should have to pay extra, they'll be hearing from me. 

I also have the problem of my vinyl folding up while cutting. so ken said to put electrical tape over the lip which he says does that. 

thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry I always used serial connection since these machines are "dummie machines" and can only recieve commands and don't give commands, I have heard alot of people having problems with USB connections.

You could always get a USB to serial adaptor too, should be able to get one of them at any major electronics store.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Sorry I always used serial connection since these machines are "dummie machines" and can only recieve commands and don't give commands, I have heard alot of people having problems with USB connections.
> 
> You could always get a USB to serial adaptor too, should be able to get one of them at any major electronics store.


Why are you sorry! You're helping me more than anyone else has! haha. Yeah its lame but thanks for the help!


----------



## dL shirt (Apr 30, 2007)

Ken Imes Please Contact Me.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

On the PCut series cutters, there is a little lip or groove on the front of the machine, which I think was put there so you could advance the material, then cut it off with an Xacto knife because the unit does not do it automatically for you. Problem is, most vinyl comes on a roll, and it is bowed perfectly to catch in that groove when fed far enough forward. If it does catch in the groove, it waill cause the material to bow up and possibly ruin the cut project.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

kenimes said:


> On the PCut series cutters, there is a little lip or groove on the front of the machine, which I think was put there so you could advance the material, then cut it off with an Xacto knife because the unit does not do it automatically for you. Problem is, most vinyl comes on a roll, and it is bowed perfectly to catch in that groove when fed far enough forward. If it does catch in the groove, it waill cause the material to bow up and possibly ruin the cut project.


serial port is the most stable connection, it' not just with the pcut but other usb powered device can become unstable too. it really bothers me when a person starts to incriminate things without giving it a chance being that u have tried everything before pointing the finger.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

dodank said:


> serial port is the most stable connection, it' not just with the pcut but other usb powered device can become unstable too. it really bothers me when a person starts to incriminate things without giving it a chance being that u have tried everything before pointing the finger.


This is true, the Serial connection is a more stable connection on any Windows machine, and with any cutter for that matter. It does not use USB drivers and there are less variables in what could be causing a conflict.

Some users only have USB connections, and I will do what I can to try and figure out what may be causing your fits.

Can you PM me your phone number again please?


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

dodank said:


> serial port is the most stable connection, it' not just with the pcut but other usb powered device can become unstable too. it really bothers me when a person starts to incriminate things without giving it a chance being that u have tried everything before pointing the finger.


well maybe if you were 15 and you used your birthday money to buy a $400 cutter, you would expect it to be good and i hope you would understand me. also i have a job i have to do. so im freaking out, thank you very much.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> well maybe if you were 15 and you used your birthday money to buy a $400 cutter, you would expect it to be good and i hope you would understand me. also i have a job i have to do. so im freaking out, thank you very much.


sweetheart, ur frustration is well recvd. but there's help out there for u. being ugly doesn't help the situation either. believe me when i understand where ur coming from, i spent bill money to purchase mind when i did and i don't have another job. printing and t shirts is how i live and eat. i recvd mine on a friday after they had closed. i have been where ur . ken is a very nice and patient gentlemen, i know that from expierence but when i called him on that monday frantic, he totally calmed me down and i was up in 2 min. i said that to say this, when ur frustated, it just frustrated ur problem making it to appear larger than it really is. i truly believe if this man could go everywhere his product go and help people, i believe he would. he's very kind and passionate about helping with the product. so just chill out a minute and be a little nice and patient. also why don't u visit the forum www.uscutterforum.com and see how u will recvd help, because there's lots of it. remember u get more bees with honey. ken or someelse will help u he has some help now, vist the forum sweetie. oh and also remember that time zones differ which can make commuciating somewhat challenging. i have know him to work on weekends via the forum and email. just be kind and good luck sweetie.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I think dodank meant Welcome to the Frontpage


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> I think dodank meant Welcome to the Frontpage


oops, ur right, thanks david.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Got you on the phone now...


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

kenimes said:


> Got you on the phone now...


Ken, thank you for your help!


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> Ken, thank you for your help!


 
see i told ya 

let us know if u need something else.
i knew u were really a little sweetie.
be easy


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

No problem


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

so i goto cut big letters and numbers and it happens to lose connection, again. so i goto staples get a usb to serial connection, and its the wrong one. so im stuck here tonight, suppose to be doing shirts, stressed and pissed off. this sucks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know ur stressed by all this in a week it will be behind you and something else will be doing it to you. Just relax take a deep breath and remember tomorrow is another day. ..... JB


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> so i goto cut big letters and numbers and it happens to lose connection, again. so i goto staples get a usb to serial connection, and its the wrong one. so im stuck here tonight, suppose to be doing shirts, stressed and pissed off. this sucks.


hey sweetie, where r u from, there might be someone here in ur area that can either help u understand whats happen or will help cut and get ur order out for u. maybe let them cut ur vinyl for u and u press it ur self.
just a suggestion. there's lots of people from every here that will help u until ur problem is resolved.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

dodank said:


> hey sweetie, where r u from, there might be someone here in ur area that can either help u understand whats happen or will help cut and get ur order out for u. maybe let them cut ur vinyl for u and u press it ur self.
> just a suggestion. there's lots of people from every here that will help u until ur problem is resolved.


Hey, thanks.
I'm from east longmeadow, massachusetts 5 mins from springfield, mass.

this has all given me one big headache.

thanks for your support.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> Hey, thanks.
> I'm from east longmeadow, massachusetts 5 mins from springfield, mass.
> 
> this has all given me one big headache.
> ...


ur welcome sweetie, i wish i could help. but this is what u should do, post a new thread in the headpress category in caps asking someone in ur area to contact u need help with job u know and see what happens. also go to the uscutter forum and do the same someone will help u i have seen people do it and get help all the time. unfortnately i live in memphis tennessee but if i could i would. do it tonight. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

dodank said:


> ur welcome sweetie, i wish i could help. but this is what u should do, post a new thread in the headpress category in caps asking someone in ur area to contact u need help with job u know and see what happens. also go to the uscutter forum and do the same someone will help u i have seen people do it and get help all the time. unfortnately i live in memphis tennessee but if i could i would. do it tonight. good luck and keep us posted.


thank you, i just posted one. my neighbor works owns a like cutting place im going to talk to him but i think he cant do what im trying to do. i'm going to eat dinner now haha i was too worried before. 

thanks again


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

I got it working, but $50 later. I wouldn't reccomend getting a uscutter to anyone. ;]


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Why wouldn't you recommend getting a US Cutter? For the $$$$ you pay for one I don't see how you can go wrong.  Sure you had some problems, which is unfortunate, but wait until you see what their cutters can do, they can do anything the "big boys" can with the exception of contour cut (lasercut excluded), then you'll realize that "extra $50" was well worth it. 

Also you could of gotten a USB to serial adaptor or a PCI serial card for ALOT less then 50.00. 

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Why wouldn't you recommend getting a US Cutter? For the $$$$ you pay for one I don't see how you can go wrong. Sure you had some problems, which is unfortunate, but wait until you see what their cutters can do, they can do anything the "big boys" can with the exception of contour cut (lasercut excluded), then you'll realize that "extra $50" was well worth it.
> 
> Also you could of gotten a USB to serial adaptor or a PCI serial card for ALOT less then 50.00.
> 
> Just my .02 worth.


i did get a usb to serial. 
which was 50 dollars. 
even when buying something you shouldnt have to go through the troubles of what i went through. 

you wont change my mind, uscutters is cheap crap.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I am not trying to change your mind and actually could care less if you like them or not. I tried my best to help you get it going, I have nothing to do with US Cutter except I own one and love mine.

As far as the 50.00 goes, I own a computer store and know how much they can be gotten for, it's a hellva lot less then 50.00. Oh well.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> I am not trying to change your mind and actually could care less if you like them or not. I tried my best to help you get it going, I have nothing to do with US Cutter except I own one and love mine.
> 
> As far as the 50.00 goes, I own a computer store and know how much they can be gotten for, it's a hellva lot less then 50.00. Oh well.


well if you have a job to be done the next day and you have to go to the store that night since your cutter crapped out and all stores close and 9 and staples is the closest and its 8:40, what do you do? Sorry i dont own a computer shop, i expected better quality from them then having to worry about something like that. 
thats bad service.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> I got it working, but $50 later. I wouldn't reccomend getting a uscutter to anyone. ;]


cookie, what do u mean 50.00 later.
and don't be so quick to bash anyone. what happen sweetie?


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

dodank said:


> cookie, what do u mean 50.00 later.
> and don't be so quick to bash anyone. what happen sweetie?


It was 50 dollars for my usb to serial connection, no other local place had it. 
so now it works but i also owe my parents 50 dollars more on top of the other money. now i would think uscutters wouldnt make it so that i would have to buy another part. now come on ive had enough with this cheap company.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Then I'd sell it and go buy a roland so you can owe your parents alot more $$$$ but you will have peace of mind.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Then I'd sell it and go buy a roland so you can owe your parents alot more $$$$ but you will have peace of mind.


I'd probably be making a profit if i had one and not losing it since i waste so much vinyl, thanks for the good idea david.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> I'd probably be making a profit if i had one and not losing it since i waste so much vinyl, thanks for the good idea david.


cookie darling, 
ur going to be okay. when the money starts rolling in and u didn't have to pay 2 0r 3000 for the machine that does the same thing ur 500.00 machine does. just let it go and make some money honey. us cutter cannot know whose system will work with or not. but it's worth it. just thank us cutter for making their machines affordable for us little people. look at it this way, if they weren't affordable, u might not have one yet. be thankful and move on.
good luck sweetheart


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

I have to say I have had my Laser point since nov. And other then getting a 16ft usb cable (which I knew I needed anyway since the cutter is in a sectioned part of the office.) and new blades, I love it. Ive done countless cuts with it and other then a tracking issue which I find with a Little patience is a user issue  I have had absolutley no problems.

just my 2 cents

for further reference you could use Newegg.com and even with shipping 2 of them would be less the 50 bucks.


Outta


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

OuttaPlace said:


> I have to say I have had my Laser point since nov. And other then getting a 16ft usb cable (which I knew I needed anyway since the cutter is in a sectioned part of the office.) and new blades, I love it. Ive done countless cuts with it and other then a tracking issue which I find with a Little patience is a user issue  I have had absolutley no problems.
> 
> just my 2 cents
> 
> ...


Is that supposed to make me feel better? 
I dont want your successful stories of uscutter. I didnt buy a usb cable i bought a usb to serial cable. can you guys not read, i said it was a last minute thing, doesnt matter how much things are online. 

but forreal guys, really enjoying how good your cutters work. 

thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have read this entire thread and what I read is someone who is frustrated with a company for not including all parts needed . That being said you saved a lot of money and from what others are saying about US Cutter you got a good machine.I know your upset and mad right now. I would call tech support and tell them of your issues. The people at US Cutter read these forums and want happy customers. I'm sure they will help you out. I want you to know this forum has a great group of helpful people. I encourage you to listen and always be cordial and not get angry. We as a group help each other and new people and want everyone to succeed. I hope you will take some advice and let the experts help you succeed,. Good luck. ...... JB


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> Is that supposed to make me feel better?
> I dont want your successful stories of uscutter. I didnt buy a usb cable i bought a usb to serial cable. can you guys not read, i said it was a last minute thing, doesnt matter how much things are online.
> 
> but forreal guys, really enjoying how good your cutters work.
> ...


well maybe if you had done some reseach on the product before you bought it you would have seen it had those issues. I read about those issue when I bought mine in nov.. now even if you bought it last minute, you could have read the forums here or at uscutter and found that it had issues. then you would have been prepared for something to happen and had replacement cables ready.Considering you saved over $1000 to something that would have been comprible I would be smiling.

So maybe instead of having an attitude with the people trying to help you, you could look in the mirror and see you didnt do your Homework. 

Good luck

Outta


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I have read this entire thread and what I read is someone who is frustrated with a company for not including all parts needed . That being said you saved a lot of money and from what others are saying about US Cutter you got a good machine.I know your upset and mad right now. I would call tech support and tell them of your issues. The people at US Cutter read these forums and want happy customers. I'm sure they will help you out. I want you to know this forum has a great group of helpful people. I encourage you to listen and always be cordial and not get angry. We as a group help each other and new people and want everyone to succeed. I hope you will take some advice and let the experts help you succeed,. Good luck. ...... JB


JB, I believe all the parts was there, there is NOT supposed to be a usb to serial adaptor included, that I know of. I may be wrong on that.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> JB, I believe all the parts was there, there is NOT supposed to be a usb to serial adaptor included, that I know of. I may be wrong on that.


Ok .... I thiught maybe it was just left out. I had the same thing with my endura cut, I saved money, but needed to get a a usb to serial port. It cost me about $18 at comp usa. .... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Unfortunately not one single person on this planet has the exact same computer system configuration as the next. Whether it be available ports, installed software, internal hardware, or external hardware.......none of them are the same, zero. With so many different variables, it is impossible for a cutter/plotter to work flawlessly on each and every computer. I am glad you found a solution for your issue. I am sorry it cost you $50. 

Unfortunately you had a computer with only USB, and there has to be something on your computer that did not like the USB drivers or connection. Take the same cutter, put it on someone elses computer via USB, and it may not have had any problems. I do not expect anyone to understand computers, hardware, and/ or compatibility/ conflicts, especially in Microsoft Windows environments. Why do you think they have so many Service Packs and "critical" updates for Windows? I would think that if you re-formatted your computer and only ran the cutter and software, you may not have had any problems. This is not usually a viable option however, so I would never suggest it. Your solution was to use a different connection method, but this is not a solution for most, and it is why we do not include a Serial to USB cable. The majority of our machines work fine with most systems. Some do not. Goes for any external device in the computer world.


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

This thread has be very informative.  

I'm interested in purchasing a vinyl cutter from US Cutter. I need to know what the difference is between USCutter LaserPoint 24" Vinyl Cutter w/ CONTOUR CUTTING and Creation PCUT 24" Vinyl Cutter (other than the price). I mainly want a cutter to weed heat transfer paper. I will also need the cutter to cut vinyl for names and numbers on sport jerseys and window decals.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

cookieinmysleeve said:


> Is that supposed to make me feel better?
> I dont want your successful stories of uscutter. I didnt buy a usb cable i bought a usb to serial cable. can you guys not read, i said it was a last minute thing, doesnt matter how much things are online.
> 
> but forreal guys, really enjoying how good your cutters work.
> ...


 
okay guys and girls,
i'm not offering anymore help. simply because despite the obvious, this kid need more than we can offer. the rudeness, sarcasm, the crying wolf, and the pun. this kid is just playing around with emotions and opinions and at the same time while we're trying to defend and comfort the kid is successfully using the cutter. with that said, i'm done. he or she just need help in another area. it really has disappointed me that some one would use the forum for help and be so unkind, just plain nasty. ken, and everyone else who offer help, we should just move on. i'm sure we all have more better things to be doing.
it's a lost call altogther. 
and for cookie; when u really need some genuine help, i hope their will be someone to help u because i'm done. good luck with ur uscutter.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

princiefuqua said:


> This thread has be very informative.
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing a vinyl cutter from US Cutter. I need to know what the difference is between USCutter LaserPoint 24" Vinyl Cutter w/ CONTOUR CUTTING and Creation PCUT 24" Vinyl Cutter (other than the price). I mainly want a cutter to weed heat transfer paper. I will also need the cutter to cut vinyl for names and numbers on sport jerseys and window decals.


u can find all the help u need here;Welcome to the Frontpage. read the forum for presale ? u can also ask any questions u need answered right here, all while learning so much more.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

The only difference between the PCut and the LaserPoint is the color of the casing, and the Laserpoint. They are both made by Creation.

The laser feature is used to align with pre-printed registration marks, so the unit can contour cut around pre-printed graphics. Both units will cut vinyl for garments or signage or vehicals, but the laserpoint is the only unit that has the contour cutting capabilities.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

dodank said:


> okay guys and girls,
> i'm not offering anymore help. simply because despite the obvious, this kid need more than we can offer. the rudeness, sarcasm, the crying wolf, and the pun. this kid is just playing around with emotions and opinions and at the same time while we're trying to defend and comfort the kid is successfully using the cutter. with that said, i'm done. he or she just need help in another area. it really has disappointed me that some one would use the forum for help and be so unkind, just plain nasty. ken, and everyone else who offer help, we should just move on. i'm sure we all have more better things to be doing.
> it's a lost call altogther.
> and for cookie; when u really need some genuine help, i hope their will be someone to help u because i'm done. good luck with ur uscutter.


thats fine with me, i have resolved my problem. 
i hope everyone else can understand my frustration through out this whole process. 
thank you.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Add me to the success stories I guess. My 24" Refine has been working flawlessly for over a year. I used a serial connection right out of the box and FlexiSign software. If you had read the US Cutter forum, which I did before I bought the machine, you would have realized that the USB connection NEVER works. If by chance it does, it is unreliable. Serial is the way to go with these machines.

For a contour cutting plotter I would not go with the LaserPoint. I'd wait for it's second generation. I have seen some negative comments about it's ability to accurately contour cut. That could be a software issue since the software is also first generation and we all know that users of first release software are basically beta testers. If I needed something right now to contour cut it would be the Roland GX24.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> Add me to the success stories I guess. My 24" Refine has been working flawlessly for over a year. I used a serial connection right out of the box and FlexiSign software. If you had read the US Cutter forum, which I did before I bought the machine, you would have realized that the USB connection NEVER works. If by chance it does, it is unreliable. Serial is the way to go with these machines.
> 
> For a contour cutting plotter I would not go with the LaserPoint. I'd wait for it's second generation. I have seen some negative comments about it's ability to accurately contour cut. That could be a software issue since the software is also first generation and we all know that users of first release software are basically beta testers. If I needed something right now to contour cut it would be the Roland GX24.


But don't you understand, i looked at uscutters feedback on ebay, searched around on here and found no problems. now i would think if the cutter has a usb connection, the usb connection would WORK! but no sadly, i hope people dont make the same mistake i made.


----------



## vtbubbabrands (Apr 28, 2008)

I just received my Ct 630 on 5/02/08. So far, Knock on wood, I have no problems. Thanks to this forum, I brought in an IT guy. We hooked it up to our computer both ways. It worked without any problems. I bought it on eBay from US Cutter. I had a few questions and found they answered them rather quickly. At this time the only thing I'm waiting on is the vinyl that I purchased from them. With a little luck, it will be here in a day or two.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

vt, go to their forums if you haven't already, Welcome to the Frontpage and check out the forums there is alot of places that give you free samples posted there too. 

As for cookie, I'd sell it and move onto a Roland, I'll give you $100.00 for it and won't need the USB to serial adaptor.


----------



## cookieinmysleeve (Dec 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> vt, go to their forums if you haven't already, Welcome to the Frontpage and check out the forums there is alot of places that give you free samples posted there too.
> 
> As for cookie, I'd sell it and move onto a Roland, I'll give you $100.00 for it and won't need the USB to serial adaptor.


youre so funny david!
aha


----------

